# tchatter, tchat / chatter, chat



## Dunes

Bonjour, 
Quel est le verbe qui semblerait le plus admissible pour "échanger sur le Chat [c'est-à-dire sur les forums de discussion sur internet]" : _tchatter_ ou _chatter_ ?
Ou bien ?


----------



## itka

Pour moi, "tchatter", qui a le double mérite de ressembler au mot anglais (ce qui permet de le comprendre) et de rappeler... la tchatche !


----------



## XIII56

_Chatter_ est une adaptation de l'anglais, mais je pense que _tchatter_ a été créé par notre belle Académie française (celle qui a tenté désespérément de nous faire rajouter un _l' _devant Internet) qui en a marre qu'on détourne les mots inventés par les anglophones au lieu d'utiliser des termes bien de chez nous.
Par exemple ils avaient voulu imposer le terme de _mercatique_ mais tout le monde a continué à dire _marketing_ ...


----------



## itka

Oui, la mercatique sur l'internet... ça ne passe pas, mais "tchatter" représente quand même la prononciation, y compris en anglais... "chatter" ne m'évoque qu'un glos Minet !


----------



## Dunes

Merci et aussi pour le rappel du "l'" devant internet. Dunes.


----------



## tilt

J'ai toujours écrit _tchatter _et _le tchat_, car le mot _chat _existe déjà en français, avec une prononciation et un sens différent. Pas besoin des conseils de l'Académie pour ça, qui n'a de toutes façons certainement pas créé barabarisme alors qu'il existe déjà plusieurs mots équivalents (bavarder, papoter, discuter) !

Je me rends bien compte cependant que la plupart des gens ne le font pas, sur l'internet.


----------



## Grop

Dunes said:


> Quel est le verbe qui semblerait le plus admissible pour "échanger sur le Chat [c'est-à-dire sur les forums de discussion sur internet]"



Je suis d'accord avec Itka pour préférer tchat et tchatter.

Je préfère préciser que selon moi, on ne tchatte pas sur un forum mais sur une messagerie instantanée. Du moins, tchatter (c'est-à-dire papoter à tord et à travers sans se soucier de créer des fils très durs à relire plus tard) est généralement interdit sur les forums*, et ne décrit pas la façon dont on est supposés y discuter.

* du moins ceux qui se veulent lisibles et ont des modérateurs pour maintenir un peu d'ordre, comme ici.


----------



## XIII56

Dunes said:


> Merci et aussi pour le rappel du "l'" devant internet. Dunes.


Euh en fait (si ça ne s'est pas vu) c'était pas un rappel. Juste un exemple. Une recommandation que je ne cautionne pas du tout. 
Pour moi on peut utiliser _chat_ seulement quand il n'y a pas d'équivoque, l'important c'est de se faire comprendre.


----------



## Nicomon

XIII56 said:


> Une recommandation que je ne cautionne pas du tout.


 
L'Office québécois de la langue françoise recommande au contraire de ne pas mettre l'article, et de conserver la majuscule à Internet. 
À ce sujet cet article et les liens en bas de page.

Pour ce qui est de _tchatter/chatter_... avec le t, sans hésitation. Pour les mêmes raisons qu'itka et tilt. Mais au Québec, on dit aussi *clavarder*. 
Extrait du GDT (sous l'entréer chatter) 





> _Clavarder_ est un mot-valise formé à partir de _CLAVier_ et de _bavARDER_.
> En raison d'une concurrence inutile avec _clavarder_... les termes _tchater_ ou _tchatter_ (adaptation d'un emprunt direct à l'anglais) et _tchatcher_ (mot d'origine espagnole signifiant « parler abondamment ») n'ont pas été retenus pour désigner ce concept. *Le terme hybride chater (ou chatter)*, formé de l'anglais _chat_ auquel on a ajouté le suffixe verbal français _-er_, *est à éviter en français*.


----------



## XIII56

Ça se confirme, les Québécois sont les champions de la créativité ! 
Le problème, c'est que le Français lambda comprendra plus tchatter (et même chatter) que clavarder.
À moins que quelqu'un réussisse à l'imposer dans le petit Robert 2010 ...


----------



## frenchaudrey

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir quelle est, selon vous, la bonne orthographe du mot anglais "chat" en français :
est-ce "chat" ou "tchat" ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Virtuose

Bien intéressant! 
Moi quand j'étais en France, j'ai vu "t'chat" ou même "t'chater". A mon avis il serait quand même préférable de garder l'ortographe d'origine (donc "chat")


----------



## ViveLeFrancais

mais, en francais il n'y a aucune telle mot comme: "t'chater",
je n'ai vu pas un mot comme ceci avant, hmm ..


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



frenchaudrey said:


> [...] quelle est, selon vous, la bonne orthographe du mot anglais "chat" en français [...]


Elle est marrante cette question. Si c'est le mot anglais, on le garde tel quel en français (_chat_, en italique par exemple) ou bien on utilise une traduction (bavarder, papoter...) ou bien encore un néologisme (_clavarder _par exemple). Non ?
Il y a aussi un mot approchant (en sonorité surtout) dans mon coin qui est _tchatcher_. Mais il existait bien avant l'existence des messageries instantanées.


----------



## Virtuose

_t'chatter_ ça n'a rien à voir avec un pronom _"te_" (ex. tu t'es lavé), c'est juste une variante d'ortographe pour "_tchatter_"(=_t'chatter_) pour souligner une origine anglophone.


----------



## Renaudbb

Je vais apporter une note discordante, pour ma part je hais l'orthographe "tchat". Certes on fait ce qu'on veut lorsqu'on importe un anglicisme, puisqu'on est par définition dans l'évolution de la langue. Mais je ne peux me départir de l'impression que l'orthographe "tchat" a tout d'abord été inventée par ceux qui ont écrit le mot comme il l'entendaient, par méconnaissance du mot anglais : un peu comme si des gens orthographiaient "Djohnny Halliday" !

Si on se met à écrire Tchat (et je sais que c'est hélas une cause perdue), alors on ouvre la voie à une paire de "Djeans", et on va aller en vacances à "Tchicago" parce que bien des français prononçent cette ville ainsi !

Pour moi, "Tchat" et "Tchatter" sonnent vraiment bas de gamme.

Mais ce n'est qu'un avis.


----------



## Nicomon

Renaudbb said:


> et on va aller en vacances à "Tchicago" parce que bien des français prononçent cette ville ainsi !


Vraiment?  Tiens, ça m'étonne.  Parce que même en anglais, on ne prononce pas "*t*ch". 

Perso - je l'ai écrit au post #9 sur ce fil - je préfère _tchatter_ à _chatter_.  _Chatter_, c'est ceci :


> Mettre bas, en parlant d’une chatte.



Mais pourquoi vouloir à tout prix dire _chatter/tchatter_, quand il y a tant de synonymes possibles?



> Utiliser plutôt bavarder, clavarder, cyberbavarder, bavarder en ligne, bavarder en direct ou tchatcher.  Source : antidote


  Je dis... _clavarder_.  Mais bon, je dis aussi _courriel_ alors que le mot n'est pas encore officiel en France.


----------



## Renaudbb

Nicomon said:


> Vraiment? Tiens, ça m'étonne. Parce que même en anglais, on ne prononce pas "*t*ch".


 
C'est précisément pour ça que j'ai marqué "Parce que bien des français prononçent ainsi !"

Je pensais à tort que cette formulation m'excluait de facto...


----------



## Nicomon

Renaudbb said:


> Je pensais à tort que cette formulation m'excluait de facto...


 Non, non.  T'inquiète pas. J'avais compris que ta formulation t'excluait.  Je suis seulement étonnée de lire que certains prononcent  T'Chicago.


----------



## Oh là là

Moi non plus, je ne suis pas francophone, mais j’écris tchatter, ce qui est le plus proche à la prononciation et qui ne fait pas allusion au chat (animal) […]. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi il est préférable de garder l’orthographe d’origine en prononçant le mot à la manière française (d’après ce que j’ai entendu, on prononce *tchatter* et pas *chatter*).


----------



## frenchaudrey

Merci pour toutes ces réponses et cette discussion.
Je n'avais pas remarqué qu'il existait déjà une discussion sur le sujet, désolée


----------

